# Runes of Magic - Eliteskill - App auf Android



## Zholoth (6. September 2010)

*Die Runes of Magic Eliteskill-App auf Android ist nun released!* (Nun auch für Android Versionen unter 2.2)

Ein Nachschlagewerk für alle Runes of Magic-Spieler und Interessierte die wissen wollen, welche Elite-Skills die jeweiligen Klassenkombinationen erlernen können, welche Rohstoffe man dazu braucht und wo man die Lehrer dafür finden kann. Diese App spart 'ne Menge Zeit :-)

Einfach im Market nach "Runes of Magic" suchen, im Handybrowser eine der folgenden URLs abrufen (und auf Groß-Kleinschreibung achten) oder den Barcode scannen.

*market://details?id=de.graustein.RoMAd* (= offizielle Android-Market URL ... führt euch vom Handy aus auf die App-Seite, wo ihr sie dann downloaden könnt: KOSTENLOS)

Auf AndroidPit auch zu sehen:
http://www.androidpi...-Eliteskills-AD

...oder mit dem Barcode-Scanner diesen Barcode abscannen:

[attachment=11086:chart.png]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Zholoth


----------



## nirvanager1 (7. September 2010)

ich klick da nicht drauf.....


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. September 2010)

Der TE wird gebeten, sich bei mir zu melden und die Glaubwürdigkeit des Thread zu begründen.

~closed

Edit: Thread überprüft und genehmigt.


----------



## Dietrich (7. September 2010)

Für alle die nicht so auf Apps stehen: ROM Wiki Seite

@Zoloth
Trotzdem Danke!

LG


----------



## despero (7. September 2010)

hört sich ja net an, kanns leider nur mim xperia x10 mini nicht finden,
 weder übern market noch über den barcode (neo-readyer) und die url will auch nicht

falls mir wer weiter helfen kann hier melden plz 

mfg despero


----------



## Sunyo (8. September 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> ich klick da nicht drauf.....



Immer diese misstrauischen Leute, man kanns auch übertreiben...
Habt ihr kein Antri-Viren System? Was soll schon passieren, wenn man nur auf die Seite klickt? Es wird ja keiner gezwungen, seine Daten preis zu geben.


----------



## Gabal (9. September 2010)

Dickes Lob an den TE. 

Spiele nicht mehr aktiv ROM aber werde mir gleich die App laden nur um sie geladen zu haben. 

Und hey das liegt bei Androit Pit das ist 100% seriös.

Tante Edith (hat auch ein Android-Smartphone) meint: 

Der Link funzt nicht!


----------



## Zholoth (14. September 2010)

Hallo @ all

Die Anwendung funktioniert scheinbar (noch) nicht mit nicht-multitouchfähigen Handys.
Ich werde diesen Aspekt überarbeiten, und hoffe, dass danach mehr Spieler und Interessierte in den Genuss der App kommen können.
Daher bitte ich um etwas Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Zholoth

Edit:
Lag nicht am Multitoch, sondern an der QVGA-Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zholoth (14. September 2010)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich wollte kurz bekannt geben, dass* jetzt auch Android-Versionen unter 2.2 unterstützt* werden sollten, und dementsprechend der Link funktionieren sollte.
Falls nicht, bitte ich mir das kurz mitzuteilen :-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Zholoth


----------



## Gabal (15. September 2010)

Zholoth schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich wollte kurz bekannt geben, dass* jetzt auch Android-Versionen unter 2.2 unterstützt* werden sollten, und dementsprechend der Link funktionieren sollte.
> Falls nicht, bitte ich mir das kurz mitzuteilen :-)
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> Zholoth



Hallo, 

also ich habe beiden Links geteset. Beide führen in den Android Market und finden kein App.
Ich hab es dann von der Andriodpit-Seite auch noch probiert. Auch dort das gleiche Ergebnis. 

Test-Smartphone: HTC Wildfire (Android 2.1)


----------



## Zholoth (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

soeben habe ich die App nochmals überarbeitet, und sollte nun für *alle* Android-Versionen AB 1.5 zu finden sein.
Ich habe ein Update aufgespielt, das die Sache mit dem HTC Wildfire und dem x10 mini beheben sollte. -> Lag an den kleinen Screens der Handys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte teile mir mit, ob Du die App nun finden kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Zholoth


----------



## Zholoth (30. September 2010)

/push, da neue Version released.


----------



## Gromark (2. Oktober 2010)

hätte ich so ein tolles handy würde ichs mir holen ... schaaade


----------



## Zholoth (23. November 2010)

/push , das nützlichste ist wohl die Klassen-Switch-Funktion


----------



## Hammerpriest (10. Januar 2011)

xperia x10 mini mit 2.1 funzt einwandfrei. dickes danke an zholoth!


----------



## Zholoth (4. August 2011)

*/PUSH, weil:

Update der Runes of Magic - Eliteskills App auf Android!*

*Kostenlos *im Android Market!

--------------------------------------------------------
NEU: Main-Skills wurden hinzugefügt!
--------------------------------------------------------
Jetzt kannst Du diese App noch mehr genießen!

Ein Nachschlagewerk für alle Runes of Magic-Spieler und Interessierte die wissen wollen, welche Elite-Skills die jeweiligen Klassenkombinationen erlernen können, welche Rohstoffe man dazu braucht und wo man die Lehrer dafür findet. Diese App spart 'ne Menge Zeit :-)
- App2SD support
- Deutsch/Englisch/Französisch


----------

